# "Fractionated" Coconut Oil different than regular CO?



## maloga3 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi all, I'm enjoying my soaping adventures so much that I've branched out to soy candles, lip balm and now lotion.  I've bought the goats milk and honey base from wholesalers which is great, but want to try my own lotion w/o H20 so it won't mold/bacteria.  My recipe calls for 1/4 cup of "FRACTIONATED" Coconut oil...is that the same CO that is used in CP??? 
thanks in advance


----------



## Relle (Nov 23, 2013)

It is not the same, it's in liquid form - here's a definition from Heirloom Supplies.



Coconut Oil Fractionated (INCI: Caprylic/capric triglyceride) [FCO] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










"Fractionated" simply means this oil has been distilled and refined so the solids are removed allowing it to remain clear. The oil stays in its liquid form even in very cool weather and keeping conditions. The very nature of this oil enables it to have a very long shelf life. This wonderful oil is fantastic for massage products as it sinks readily into the skin without leaving any greasy residue and washes easily out of linen and towelling.
The lightness of FCO allows the creation of wonderful creams and lotions (and extends their shelf life due to the difficulty this product has in becoming rancid), as well as perfume products that may be created in a liquid state, or added to a solid for a cream type product.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 23, 2013)

Basic coconut oil as it is pressed from coconut meat is a blend of several fats. These fats contain a mixture of fatty acids -- caprylic, capric, lauric, and myristic fatty acids, and perhaps others. This basic coconut oil is often called coconut oil, 76 degree.

When you slowly and carefully cool liquid coconut oil, some of the fats will eventually solidify and settle out. These solidified fats contain the heavier fatty acids -- lauric and myristic. The fats that are still liquid are the ones that contain the lighter caprylic and capric fatty acids. 

If you separate the solid fats from the liquid fats at that point, the liquid portion is Fractionated Coconut Oil, also called Caprylic/Capric Triglycerides. FCO is not the same as regular coconut oil, since it's missing the heavier fatty acids.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 25, 2013)

Deena - I did not know that! I had noticed that there are patches in my bucket of oil that look a bit different than the rest of the bucket. It's a 5-gallon bucket - should I melt the bucket, stir and then portion into small containers, like palm oil?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 25, 2013)

Yep, I sure would if you have that option. Or just make sure the oil is mostly liquid and just stir well before taking some out of the bucket for soaping. I'm seeing the same layering in my rice bran oil this winter, so I plan to stir well before use too.


----------



## maloga3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys! Do you have a favorite supplier for FCO?


----------



## smeetree (Nov 26, 2013)

I have regular coconut oil, and I put it in a warm water pot so it melts, and I can pour it. Is this bad? Since some is still solid, am I only pouring certain fats, etc? It is a 1 gallon container so there's no other way to get it out.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 26, 2013)

I suggest melting it completely and pouring it into a wide mouth container (one with a lid so you can cover it) and then stir it really well. It should be fine. Someone mentioned she cut a gallon jug to make a wider opening so she could scoop it out. I don't remember what oil she was talking about but it worked for her. You'd just want to make sure you covered it well.


----------



## corrine025 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have read that there is a 96 coc oil which would be so much better for my bars I make so they dont melt so easily, what is it called?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 9, 2014)

Do you mean 92 degree coconut oil? It's hydrogenated so it should state this on the label. The soap/cosmetic suppliers that carry it generally state "92 degree" in the title.


----------



## corrine025 (Jan 11, 2014)

yes sorry I did mean 92.  I havent found it anywhere yet actually.  Do any of them actually smell like coconuts?


----------



## Hazel (Jan 11, 2014)

No reason to apologize. For all I knew, you could have been referring to something I didn't know about which is why I asked for clarification. I've never smelled 92 degree CO so I can't comment on it. I've never noticed a coconut smell with the 76 degree or the extra virgin CO but that's just me. It's possible somebody with a better sense of smell might be able to detect a scent.

Soapers Choice carries 92 and I know I've seen it somewhere else. I just can't think of what site I was on at the time. I don't think I've ever seen it at a grocery but I may just not have noticed it.


----------



## new12soap (Jan 11, 2014)

Nope, no scent, smells exactly like regular coconut oil. Not sure, but I think I found it at soapgoods.


----------

